# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]

[align=center]Friday, December 5, 2008[/align]

[align=center]PLEASE VOTE ABOVE regarding your reading of this daily thread! [/align]

[align=center]Happy Everything to anyone celebrating something! Still canât get into the Calendar![/align]

[align=center]Erik is home! He was not happy having a roomie in the hospital! [/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]Stinky?[/align]
[align=center]:hbunnysmell:
[/align]
[align=center]Can bunnies have millet puffs? [/align]
[align=center]:huh
[/align]
[align=center]CONGRATS to *undergunfire* and crew! They got the house![/align]

[align=center]

[/align]

[align=center]*EileenH* was really afraid of Santa! Were you?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Do your bunnies throw temper tantrums at feeding time?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]The foods we eat! Differences in culture or just plain strange?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]We have baby pictures of current baby bunnies, expected babies and more expected babies in the rabbitry and show forum! Check it out! [/align]
[align=center]:camera[/align]

[align=center]Hereâs an online store for all types of animals. Do you have any to add? [/align]
[align=center]urplepansy:[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 5, 2008)

Great job! 


I voted every day for the news.... Because I do!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I definitely try to check each day!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I voted "every day without fail", but I actually fail once in a while. I read it more often than not. Our reporters always do a bang up job!! Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 5, 2008)

I voted! Pennie, I miss Mystery Bunny. I know you started it, Jen still does it. It's my favorite part of RO Today!


----------



## BethinIrving (Dec 5, 2008)

I am on here every chance I get.

Have you all noticed == Bunny people are as soft and gentle as the bunnies!

This is a great forum and I'm glad I found it.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 5, 2008)

I try to read RO a few times a week. Usually I'll look through all the previous days' ones that I've missed as well, when I read the current one  Then I get all caught up on the happenings!  

Emily


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

*BethinIrving wrote: *


> I am on here every chance I get.
> 
> Have you all noticed == Bunny people are as soft and gentle as the bunnies!
> 
> This is a great forum and I'm glad I found it.


Glad you're here! and I agree that bunny people are awesome!


----------

